# GUANGZHOU | Guangzhou International Commercial Center | 219m | 52 fl | 99m | 28 fl | T/O



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou International Commercial Center (Guangzhou ICC), which is a grade A business office building, ICC Mall, Ascott International Apartment and Yuexiu Xingting Long-term Rental Apartment, will officially open in the middle of 2021.

Guangzhou ICC business office building is 220 meters high, with a construction area of more than 100,000 square meters, a net floor height of 3.0 meters, leading international standards. It runs through a smart, green and healthy design concept, 360° surround view, and 28 high-speed shuttle elevators , Integrate 5G technology wisdom.

Location: Junction of Linhe Middle Road and Tianhe North Road

Developer: Yuexiu Group






CBD最新逛街好去处：天河北广州环贸中心正式封顶、年底开业！_购物


—— CBD又添一逛街好去处：天河北将建广州环贸中心，2021年开业 此前，越秀房托董事会主席兼行政总裁林德良先生曾介绍，环贸天地ICC Mall规划为“Metro Park都会绿林”的主题购物中心…




www.sohu.com





render


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Progression: twin tower main structures completed (2020-05)

latest photos at below link:





广州环贸中心ICC（天河商旅12-1.5地块项目）|219.45米|51层|建成 - 第18页 - 广州建设纪实（建成、封顶项目） - 高楼迷摩天族


广州环贸中心ICC（天河商旅12-1.5地块项目）|219.45米|51层|建成 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

On May 16, 2020, the 6th commercial complex built by Yuexiu Investment on the city's central axis, the Guangzhou International Commercial Center (Guangzhou ICC), officially capped。






广州ICC正式封顶！引领湾区商务新体验 _公司要闻_越秀地产







www.yuexiuproperty.com


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for opening the thread lawdefender.

No wonder i didn't find information on it as it had a name change and a height decrease. I am actually a little glad it got reduced in size, because I can see CITIC from my office and this building is right in front of it. Glad it is not on hold anymore.

Skyscrapercenter (old design) to show location: Asia Pacific Century Plaza West Tower - The Skyscraper Center


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

It will be good to have another skyscraper in this part of the skyline.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

taken 06.24 by me.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Latest photo from a best angle for the whole project






【CC】【6.16】中信真的太漂亮了 - 广州 - 高楼迷摩天族


【CC】【6.16】中信真的太漂亮了 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by zy051108 

2020-10-20


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

photo by 求实 from gaoloumi

2020-11-26


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

looks much more finished from the south side than it does from the east side, where my office is located at.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

KillerZavatar said:


> looks much more finished from the south side than it does from the east side, where my office is located at.


Do you have pictures?


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 

2021-1-21


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 27:*








广州体育中心 by Ming on 500px.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi 2021-6-14


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

新装 by 偶然跑焦 on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> looks much more finished from the south side than it does from the east side, where my office is located at.


dear KillerZavatar, I hope much more huge buildings will be built around your office


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

for anyone wondering, the lights on CITIC plaza are new. in the past only the red letters on top and some accents had lights. they updated the whole lighting system for the 100 year party anniversary.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

KillerZavatar said:


> for anyone wondering, the lights on CITIC plaza are new. in the past only the red letters on top and some accents had lights. they updated the whole lighting system for the 100 year party anniversary.


I can't wait for the 100th National Day in 2049!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Pictures above by me from today (5 hours or so ago). Building is basically complete. On ground level, there are no signs of construction, building is open to public and all entrances are open. The only signs of not being complete is the little bar of steel on the very top to finish the parapet glass panels.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

for some reason, the editors cut the citic plaza to the left in half 
















City Complex in Guangzhou


Tiande Center (180 m + 100 m) Grade A office + shopping mall + Elegant Hotel Guangzhou ( Chinese brand upper upscale hotel) Constructer: China Construction Fourth Engineering Bureau Co., Ltd. Architect: Guangdong Architectural Design and Research Institute Tiande Center: about 240,000 square...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> for some reason, the editors cut the citic plaza to the left in half


They can't have it overshadowing the ICC probably...


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

Ayo did Godzilla do something to it?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

more photos


































GUANGZHOU | Projects & Construction


Felicity Riverside, Guangzhou The project is located in the CBD of Bai'etan, Guangzhou, with convenient transportation. It enjoys the intersection of two expressways, three subways and one tunnel. It enjoys the green life of one river, three gardens, and multi-format commercial facilities. It...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

